# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  How to take care of Java fern?

## greenaqua

I have some java fern and anubias tied to driftwood but they don't grow well. The java fern always end up turning black and the anubias will turn yellow and die off. I have a 3 ft tank with 72w lighting and CO2. Tank temperature is room temperature, not air con and pH is around 6.5.

I don't dose liquid fert as I choose to plant pellets into the soil. Any advice?

----------


## psp1000

what urs room temperature ?

----------


## Morgan01

similar experience here for those java fern and java "lace" sold loosely. looks nice and green at LFS suspended in water but once tied and immerse in my tank rots  :Crying: 

thought these are hardy plants but only have luck with those already tied to wood. my water temp is 25-26'C and I am still puzzled  :Confused:

----------


## psp1000

Guess it nothing to do with the temp bro, mine is a Hygrophila difformis (the one that tie to rock) and Microsorium pteropus/Microsorium pteropus "windelov" mixed together. I ONz my light 24/7, plant is growing well till date. Any picture to show??

----------


## beetlejuice403

Hmm.. Java fern should be a fairly easy to keep plant (consider low-tech if I'm not wrong) in a planted tank... Not possibily due to temp as this plant can survive in very wide ranged temp...

Normally when newly planted, there may be some 'adaptation period' for most plants, hence it may either melt or some leaves develops black spots etc... 

Could it be due to the low pH in the tank instead?(http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Java_fern)
Not sure if any bros have success in keeping these plants in such pH water also??

Regards.

----------


## Verminator

I've had mine Microsorium Pteropus for 3 years now. Leaves remain small (about 3 inch max) and after a few weeks they turn black, begind to get holes in and then die off. Leaving bare rhyzome and a very ugly looking failure in my tank.

My temperature is 26oC, pH is a little high (7.5+ atm). Dosing Seachem Flourish (excel, nitrogren, phosphorus) x2 weekly. My tank is 3ft with x2 30W T8's, so my lighting is adequate for a plant that doesnt require much light. I'm at a loss with this plant, my Anubias does the same as yours greenaqua too. Although it seems to be growing at a greater rate to the leaves that die off.

----------


## greenaqua

Sorry, forgot to mention, room temperature of a typical HDB flat with no air con. Did not measure but tank is not near window so should be tap water kind of temperature.

My Sword and Lillies are growing well becos they are planted into the substrate. Only the anubias and java fern dying as they are tied to drift wood. Maybe I need to dose strong liquid fert for the plants not rooted in substrate.

----------

